# Website to share photos with clients



## AUZambo (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm using the term "clients" very loosely here since I'm only shooting friends and I'm not charging for it, but is there a web site somewhere where I can upload the photos for them to see? I just finished post-processing some maternity shots of a friend and I want to load them somewhere for her to see them and where she can share them with friends/family.

I've uploaded them to flickr and set the set so that it can only be viewed by friends/family, but in order for her to see them she'd have to register with flickr, add me as a friend, and wait for my approval (I think).

I'd like to simply upload them somewhere where I can set a password to keep everyone in the world from seeing the pictures. It'd be a lot easier to simply email her a link and a password, than to email her a link with instructions on registering and all that other hoopla. Can the password thing be done on flickr?

TIA!


----------



## TJ K (Jan 18, 2010)

Not 100% but i'm pretty sure at smugmug.com you can set up private galleries with passwords and everything so only the people you want to see the gallery can see it. It does cost money for the account though. So if you want something free i'm not sure about that. GL
TJ


----------



## HikinMike (Jan 18, 2010)

TJ K said:


> Not 100% but i'm pretty sure at smugmug.com you can set up private galleries with passwords and everything so only the people you want to see the gallery can see it. It does cost money for the account though. So if you want something free i'm not sure about that. GL
> TJ



I have a Pro Account with Smugmug for my Gymnastic stuff only. I have it password protected.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 18, 2010)

> but is there a web site somewhere where I can upload the photos for them to see? I just finished post-processing some maternity shots of a friend and I want to load them somewhere for her to see them and where she can share them with friends/family.


There are a ton of sites that could do this.  Photobucket is one that people seem to like.

Of course, you could always register your own website and use it as a host for images...or create simple galleries & slide shows etc.


----------



## Foques (Jan 18, 2010)

^^
this.

Free sites, though, are compressing images thus reducing their quality.
Photobucket does that reguardless.

I love the smugmug services.
it is a bit pricey, but boy are they good.


----------



## AUZambo (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks y'all. Photobucket did the trick. I already had an account but rarely use it because I prefer flickr for my own shots.

The compression isn't that big of a deal. I'm going to put the images onto a CD to give her so she can make whatever prints she wants. I just wanted to find a web site for her to see them 'til I can get the CD to her.


----------

